# Lots n lots of "boy time"



## PrincePip (Jan 18, 2014)

I knew at quite an early stage Pip was very interested in his boy parts, but now it's just all this little guy seems to be interested in! Not surprisingly, there's not a lot of comprehensive info online about this...delicate topic. I suppose like "real boys" every hog will be different, but I am always astounded when I see both a wang AND a foot in the mouth. Is this normal? I worry perhaps there's an irritant but again, everything seems in tip top shape. Good eating, drinking, no redness Round genital area...any advice of info would be greatly appreciated! Is there Playhog for his reading pleasure??


----------



## Jigsaw (Feb 10, 2014)

Ah just like every other man... mostly interested in his wang... That's a very odd issue I've never heard about it. Please tell me after having 'boy time' he doesn't anoint all over himself..


----------



## PrincePip (Jan 18, 2014)

*sigh* he has spared me from this small injustice. We haven't made eye contact in days, though I did give him a small hi-five because, let's face it, it's impressive.


----------



## PrincePip (Jan 18, 2014)

Perhaps it's a soothing mechanism? He's around 5 months old...teenage hormones??


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

I have never owned a male hedgehog…and I suppose it's normal but if you think he is developing some kind of obsessive behavior maybe you can try to distract him with other activities, I mean, not during or anything, but you could try to put him in a playpen on the floor with some TP tubes and other toys and then maybe he won't fixate on his "thang" so much.:???: I wonder if you could give him some tiny little stuffed animals to play with also - so he won't feel lonely.


----------



## JimmayAnne (Feb 9, 2012)

Not sure if it's normal, but Rowdy (my first Hedgie) seems to have lots and lots of boy time. He's even had boy time on my lap once and like you said "wang in mouth" but not his foot lol. Rowdy's younger than Pip (he was born in Dec. 2013) so I'm sure we'll both see lots more boy time lol


----------



## Ashley.dear (Mar 31, 2014)

This is why I got a girl... Sudden "guy time." 
I hope you find a solution!


----------

